# सामान्य मंच > मेरा भारत > छोटा पर्दा >  क्राइम पेट्रोल धारावाहिक

## shahanshah

*हम यहाँ बात करेंगे सोनी चैनल पर आने वाले एपिसोड क्राइम पेट्रोल की !
क्या हमारे समाज में इस एपिसोड से कुछ सिखा जा सकता है ?
 कुछ करने का वादा लिया जा सकता है ? 
यहाँ अपने विचार जरुर रखें !
आपको ये कैसी लगती है ये भी बताएं ! 
कौन सा एपिसोड आपको अच्छा लगा ये भी बताएं ,उसकी चर्चा करें ! 
जय हिंद !*

( हर जुल्म दस्तक देती है ,सुनियेगा जरुर ! जानें  बच  सकती है ! )

----------


## totaram

सबसे पहले तो यहीं कहूँगा कि सूत्र का शीर्षक आपने भ्रामक रखा है. शीर्षक पढ़ कर लगा कि आप क्राइम पेट्रोल के बारे में कोई खुलासा करेंगे - पर खुलासा तो दूर आप तो अपने विचार भी नहीं रख रहे, बस दूसरों को विचार व्यक्त करने के लिए आमंत्रित कर रहे हैं. प्रबंधन को कह कर सूत्र का नाम बदलवा लें या फिर नाम के अनुरूप ही पोस्ट करें.

----------


## shahanshah

*इस एपिसोड में सत्येन्द्र दूबे की कहानी कही गई है ,जो बिहार से थे ! एक होनहार सिविल इंजिनियर को भर्ष्टाचार की लड़ाई में अपनी जन गवानी पड़ती है !इसके बारे में लोगो को कुछ और बातें पता हो यहाँ जरुर बताएं !यहाँ तक की हत्यारा पकड़ा तो जाता है ! लेकिन उसके हत्या की साजिश रचने वाला नहीं पकड़ा जाता !जब इनको जन की धमकी मिलती है ,तो ये पत्र भी लिखते हैं और कहते हैं उनका पहचान छुपाया  जाये !उनका पत्र तो लिक तो होता ही है ,उनकी पहचान भी बता दी जाती है !इसका मतलब ये है की भ्रष्टाचार निचे से ऊपर तक था और अभी भी है !*

----------


## shahanshah

*बात ये है की इनका मृत्यु ऐसे ही जाया न करे !हमें कुछ सिख लेनी चाहिए ,मरते दम तक इन्होने अपना रास्ता नहीं बदला !लेकिन ज्यादातर लोग भ्रष्टाचार से लड़ने तो निकलते हैं ,लेकिन बिच रस्ते में ही डरकर अपना रास्ता बदल देते हैं ! जब एक अन्ना इतनी बड़े देश की इतने बड़े सर्कार को हिला सकती है तो हम क्यों नहीं ? हमें सत्येन्द्र दूबे जैसे नौजवानों से सिख लेनी चाहिए ! ना घुश दे और ना लें !*
*जनता जब तक अपना अधिकार नहीं समझेगी ये नहीं हो सकता ! गावों में इंद्रा आवाश योजना के तहत गरीबों को घर बनाने के लिए रूपये दिए जाते हैं ,लोग ४०,००० रूपये लेने के लिए ५००० से १०००० तक चढ़ावा चढाते हैं मुखिया को ! लोग समझते हैं कम से कम ३०,००० रूपये तो आये अपनी जेब में फ्री के ! नहीं अब हमें सोच बदलनी पड़ेगी ,ये हमारा हक़ है ! इस एपिसोड हम सिख ले सकते हैं ! अपने विचार रखें ! जय हिंद !  


*<span style="color:#0000ff;"><font size="4"><strong><span style="line-height: 1.8; ">

----------


## shahanshah

अपने विचार रखने लिए धन्यवाद ! हाँ भाई हो सकता है नाम भ्रामक हो ,इसलिए इस सूत्र के लिए उचित नाम सुझाये !धन्यवाद !




> सबसे पहले तो यहीं कहूँगा कि सूत्र का शीर्षक आपने भ्रामक रखा है. शीर्षक पढ़ कर लगा कि आप क्राइम पेट्रोल के बारे में कोई खुलासा करेंगे - पर खुलासा तो दूर आप तो अपने विचार भी नहीं रख रहे, बस दूसरों को विचार व्यक्त करने के लिए आमंत्रित कर रहे हैं. प्रबंधन को कह कर सूत्र का नाम बदलवा लें या फिर नाम के अनुरूप ही पोस्ट करें.

----------


## pink pon

सत्येन्द्र कुमार दुबे , एक होनहार छात्र सुरुवाती दौर में स्टेट टोपर बारवी में फिर एक साधारण सी कोचिंग क्लास से तयारी करके आई आई टी  में अच्छी खासी रेंक

----------


## pink pon

में आपको आई आई टी के बारे में बताना चाहूँगा (जो नहीं जानते) यह एक प्रवेश प्रक्रिया के लिए परीक्षा  है 
जिससे भारत के सबसे अछे इंजीनियरिंग कोलेजेस में दाखिला मिल सकता है

----------


## pink pon

पुरे भारत में सिर्फ दस आए आई टी (भारतीय प्रोद्योगिकी संस्थान) है जिनमे से कानपूर के iit की अच्छी पोजीसन है जिसमे सत्येन्द्र को सिविल साखा में प्रवेश मिला सन २०००  में इंजीनियरिंग कर के उन्होंने मास्टर्स इन टेकनोलोजी बनाराश हिंदू विश्वविद्यालय (BHU) से किया ये भी एक बहुत अच्छा कोलाज है

----------


## shahanshah

हाँ ! मुझे इस एपिसोड से ये सब जानकारी मिलि और मैं खुद इंजीनियरिंग फिल्ड में हूँ !




> पुरे भारत में सिर्फ दस आए आई टी (भारतीय प्रोद्योगिकी संस्थान) है जिनमे से कानपूर के iit की अच्छी पोजीसन है जिसमे सत्येन्द्र को सिविल साखा में प्रवेश मिला सन २०००  में इंजीनियरिंग कर के उन्होंने मास्टर्स इन टेकनोलोजी बनाराश हिंदू विश्वविद्यालय (BHU) से किया ये भी एक बहुत अच्छा कोलाज है

----------


## pink pon

अब आगे जो उपलब्धि इनकी में बताने जा रहा हू ये सबसे बड़ी है आपने IES(INDIAN ENGINEERING SERVICES) का नाम शायद न सुना हो प् ये एक बहुत ही बड़ा एक्क्साम है इसको निकलने के बाद भारत में किसी भी बड़ी कंपनी सरकारी में D.E. (Divisional eng.) की पोस्ट मिलती है ये एक्क्साम सत्येन्द्र ने पहले प्रयास में ही निकल लिया था जिसे निकलने के लिए कयी इंजिनियर वरसो तक इन्तेजार करते है इन्हें सरफेस ट्रांसपोर्ट डिपार्टमेंट में नौकरी मिली सन २००३ में पोस्टिंग कुकर्दम बिहार में हुई ये एक बहुत बड़ा प्रोजेक्ट था जिसे हम स्वर्णिम चतुर्भुज के नाम से जानते है इसका कोन्त्रक्ट एक नामी कंपनी एल एंड टी को मिला था 
एल एंड टी ने अपना कम आसान करने के लिए कुछ काम सब कोन्त्रक्टेर को दे रखे थे और सब कोन्त्रक्टेर ने पेटी कोन्त्रक्टेर को बस यही गलत सत्येन्द्र को पता चला क्योंकि सारा काम एल एंड टी को ही करना चाहिए था जबकि ऐसा नहीं हो रहा था

----------


## pink pon

ये सब बाते जब उन्होंने अपने प्रोजेक्ट दिरेक्टोर को बताई तो कुछ हासिल नहीं हुआ तो फिर उन्होंने मजबूरन एक पत्र तत्कालीन प्रधान मंत्री श्री अटल बिहारी वाजपेयी को लिखना पड़ा परन्तु कुछ हासिल नहीं हुआ ये पत्र लिक हो गया और सत्येन्द्र जो अपनी जान देनी पड़ी

----------


## pink pon

दोस्तों में आपको एक बात कहना चाहता हूँ की भ्रसटाचार हम सबी कभी न कभी तो करते ही है चाहे वो छोटा हो या बड़ा हमें कभी कोई मूवी देखनी है जो हाउस फुल है तो हम ब्लेक में टिकट ले लेते है वो भी ज्यादा कीमत देकर सोचिये अगर आप टिकट नहीं लेते तो ये ब्लेक में बेचने वाले क्या उस टिकट को पहले से खरीद के रखते यही टिकट आपको सही दामो में आसानी से मिल जाता इसका मतलब ये है की हम ही है जो करप्सन को न्योता देते है और हम ही है जो इससे परेसान होते है इसीलिए हमेसा ध्यान रखना चाहिए की कभी भी करप्सन का साथ नहीं दे

----------


## pink pon

दोस्त में भी एक इंजिनियर हूँ आप के इस अतुल्य प्रयास की पसंसा करता हूँ नए सूत्र के लिए बधाइ और इसे गति देते रहे मेरी ढेर सारी सुभकामनाये !!!!!

----------


## shahanshah

बहुत - बहुत धन्यवाद दोस्त !




> दोस्त में भी एक इंजिनियर हूँ आप के इस अतुल्य प्रयास की पसंसा करता हूँ नए सूत्र के लिए बधाइ और इसे गति देते रहे मेरी ढेर सारी सुभकामनाये !!!!!

----------


## shahanshah

*सत्येन्द्र कुमार दुबे 

*

----------


## onepolitician

ग्रेट वर्क कीप इट उप !

----------


## Bhawani7000

> *हम यहाँ बात करेंगे सोनी चैनल पर आने वाले एपिसोड क्राइम पेट्रोल की !
> क्या हमारे समाज में इस एपिसोड से कुछ सिखा जा सकता है ?
>  कुछ करने का वादा लिया जा सकता है ? 
> यहाँ अपने विचार जरुर रखें !
> आपको ये कैसी लगती है ये भी बताएं ! 
> कौन सा एपिसोड आपको अच्छा लगा ये भी बताएं ,उसकी चर्चा करें ! 
> जय हिंद !*
> 
> ( हर जुल्म दस्तक देती है ,सुनियेगा जरुर ! जानें  बच  सकती है ! )


==================================================
ये कोईम प्रटोल तो कुछ नही है
अगर आपको कुछ नया दिखाना ही है
तो हम आपको बताते हे एकप्रोगाम कानाम
उस प्रोगाम कानाम भंवर है
जो पहले सोनी टीवी पर आता था
वो अब हमारेपास  कलेक्शन नही है
लेकिन वो काईगम के लिए पेटोल था
उसको देखोगे तो इसको भूल जाआगे
भंवर देखने से आपको पता चलेगा कि कानून में कब और क्या तथा कोन साअपराध होने पर क्या संशोधन हुए


निवेदन - प्लीज अगर किसी सदस्य केपास भंवर प्रोगाम के लिंक है या ुिर कोई जानकार है तो प्लीज उसे यहा प्रस्तुत करे

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*शायद इस शो की रोमंiचता , सच्चाई और  गुणवत्ता के कारन ही सोनी टीवी का सबसे बड़ी टी आर पी वाला शो बना हुआ है क्राइम पेट्रोल!
*

----------


## shahanshah

बहुत - बहुत धन्यवाद !जी बिलकुल उपलब्ध कराएँ भंवर के एपिसोड मैंने नहीं देखा है !वैसे अभी के सारे चैनल के एपिसोड देखे जाये ,तो क्राएम पेट्रोल इज  ग्रेट !  




> ==================================================
> ये कोईम प्रटोल तो कुछ नही है
> अगर आपको कुछ नया दिखाना ही है
> तो हम आपको बताते हे एकप्रोगाम कानाम
> उस प्रोगाम कानाम भंवर है
> जो पहले सोनी टीवी पर आता था
> वो अब हमारेपास  कलेक्शन नही है
> लेकिन वो काईगम के लिए पेटोल था
> उसको देखोगे तो इसको भूल जाआगे
> ...

----------


## shahanshah

बिकुल ठीक कहा आपने !सबसे बड़ी बात हम इससे कुछ सिख सकते हैं और जुल्म के खिलाफ खड़े हो सकते हैं ! अनूप सोनी जी के बोलने का तरीका बहुत पसंद है ! और इसमे काम  करने वाले एक्टर भी बहुत अच्छे हैं !




> *शायद इस शो की रोमंiचता , सच्चाई और  गुणवत्ता के कारन ही सोनी टीवी का सबसे बड़ी टी आर पी वाला शो बना हुआ है क्राइम पेट्रोल!
> *

----------


## shahanshah

सूत्र पर आने और रेपो के लिए बहुत - बहुत धन्यवाद ! भारत जी आपको को भी धन्यवाद !




> ग्रेट वर्क कीप इट उप !

----------


## The Unique

*मित्र ,ये कुछ ऐसे एपिसोड हैं जिनकी बदौलत भारत के लोग सचमुच में जागरूक हो रहे हैं !मैंने यू ट्यूब(कमेँटस) पर देखा है की क्राईम पेट्रोल को पाकिस्तान ,ऑस्ट्रेलिया समेत बहुत सारे देशों के लोग भी देखते हैं ! ये कुछ ऐसे  एपिसोड हैं जिनसे हम  सीख ले सकते हैं !बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है यु हीं गति प्रदान करते रहें ! इन्होने सच ही कहा है " हर जुल्म दस्तक देती है ,सुनियेगा जरुर ,जाने बच सकती है "**इस बहुत ही लाजवाब सूत्र के लिए मेरे तरफ से रेपो ++++++*

----------


## shahanshah

धन्यवाद दोस्त !



> *मित्र ,ये कुछ ऐसे एपिसोड हैं जिनकी बदौलत भारत के लोग सचमुच में जागरूक हो रहे हैं !मैंने यू ट्यूब(कमेँटस) पर देखा है की क्राईम पेट्रोल को पाकिस्तान ,ऑस्ट्रेलिया समेत बहुत सारे देशों के लोग भी देखते हैं ! ये कुछ ऐसे  एपिसोड हैं जिनसे हम  सीख ले सकते हैं !बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है यु हीं गति प्रदान करते रहें ! इन्होने सच ही कहा है " हर जुल्म दस्तक देती है ,सुनियेगा जरुर ,जाने बच सकती है "**इस बहुत ही लाजवाब सूत्र के लिए मेरे तरफ से रेपो ++++++*

----------


## sangita_sharma

में तो सारा काम काज छोड़ कर ये सिरिस देखती हु इससे हमें रोजाना के जीवन में सावधान रहने और अपराधों के खिलाफ संघर्ष करने की प्रेरणा मिलती हे

----------


## shahanshah

सूत्र पर आने के लिए धन्यवाद सीमा जी ! मेरे पास तो टीवी नहीं है क्युकी मैं स्टुडेंट हूँ लेकिन नेट पर इसे जरुर देखता हूँ !



> में तो सारा काम काज छोड़ कर ये सिरिस देखती हु इससे हमें रोजाना के जीवन में सावधान रहने और अपराधों के खिलाफ संघर्ष करने की प्रेरणा मिलती हे

----------


## umabua

क्राइम पेट्रोल कार्यक्रम के प्रारंभिक दो प्रस्तुतकर्ता .... 
१. साक्षी तँवर
२. अनूप सोनी 

--

----------


## umabua

क्राइम पेट्रोल कार्यक्रम के प्रारंभिक दो प्रस्तुतकर्ता .... 
१. साक्षी तँवर
२. अनूप सोनी 

----

----------


## umabua

क्राइम पेट्रोल कार्यक्रम के प्रारंभिक दो प्रस्तुतकर्ता .... 
१. साक्षी तँवर
२. अनूप सोनी 
--

----------


## umabua

क्राइम पेट्रोल कार्यक्रम के प्रारंभिक दो प्रस्तुतकर्ता .... 
१. साक्षी तँवर
२. अनूप सोनी 

-----

----------


## shahanshah

बहुत - बहुत धन्यवाद उमाजी ! कम से कम किसी ने तो मेरे सूत्र  को आगे बढाया ! मैंने बहुत दिनों से अपडेट नहीं कर रहा था !

----------


## shahanshah

एस एपीसोड़े में बताया गया है की एक औरत पैसे की चाहत और बदले की आग  इ के साथ एक आदमी में किस हद तक गिर सकती है ! पहले तो उसने पैसे के कारन पति से तलाक लिया और उसके बाद अपनी जवान बेटी के साथ एक मर्द के साथ रह रही थी और उसकी बिज़नस पार्टनर भी थी ! जब उस मर्द से उचित मान-सम्मान नहीं मिलता और बिज़नस में किये गए मेहनत के कारन भी सम्मान नहीं मिलता तो उससे बदला लेने की सोचती है ! अपने ही रेस्टोरेंट में कम करने वाले एक शक्स को अपना शरीर सौप देती है और अपने बिज़नस पार्टनर की हत्या करने के लिए मन लेती है ! इसके लिए बहुत गहरी साजिस रचती है ! गोलगप्पे खाते वक्त उसे एक पैन कार्ड का फोटो कॉपी मिलता है ,जिसमे उस शक्स का फोटो चिपकाकर उसे डेल्ही एक फ्लैट बुक करने के लिए भेजती है ! वो खुद मुंबई में रहती है जबकि पैन कार्ड एक बंगलोर के आदमी का रहता है ,जिसने मुंबई में एक कंपनी को जमा किया था ,नौकरी के लिए ! लेकिन कंपनी के लापरवाही के कारन इसे कबाड़ी में बेच दिया जाता है ! आगे ये होता है की वो अपने बिज़नस पार्टनर को नए रेस्टुरेंट खोलने के सिलसिले में डेल्ही के उस फ्लैट में ले जाती है जो पहले से बुक रहता है और वो शक्स भी उसी में छुपा रहता है ! नींद की गोली मिला हुआ शराब पिलाया जाता है उसके बाद उस शक्स के द्वारा चाकू और गला घोंटकर उसकी हत्या कर दी जाती है ! और बड़े सफाई से कोई भी सुराग नहीं छोड़ा जाता है ,यहाँ तक की फिंगर प्रिंट्स भी मिटा दिया जाता है ! लेकिन पुलिसे तो पुलिसे है ,वह  पकड़ी जाती है !

<span style="color: rgb(0, 0, 0); font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; line-height: 28px; font-size: medium; ">

----------


## shahanshah

इसमे गौर करने वाली बात है की एक पर्सनल डोकुमेंट का कैसे मिस यूज हो सकता है ! इसलिए अपना डोकुमेंट किसी अनजान आदमी को न दे और दे तो कम होने के बाद वापस ले ! और लेने वाले की भी जिम्मेदारी बनती है की या तो उसे लौटा दे या उसको destroy कर दे ! " हर जुल्म दस्तक देती है सुनियेगा जरुर जाने बच सकती है " !

----------


## shahanshah

धन्यवाद दोस्त !


> बढीया सुत्र है )))))))))))))))

----------


## Shri Vijay

बहुत ही सुंदर हर किसी को जगाकर सोचने पर मजबूर करने वाला प्रोग्राम एवं आप का सूत्र हे , किसी भी अवस्था में हमे हमारा विवेक् और आपा नही खोना चाहिये |धन्यवाद मित्र शहशांह जी |

----------


## sushilnkt

आप ने बहुत अच्छी जानकारी उपलब्ध करवाई हे ....

----------


## Ranveer

काफी दिनों बाद सक्रिय हुआ हूँ ....और इस सूत्र पर नजर पड़ी | बेहतरीन सूत्र  ....इसे जारी रखें |
सत्येन्द्र दुबे के बारे में पिंक पोर्न जी ने अच्छी जानकारी दी ...इसके लिए धन्यवाद |

इस सिरिअल के कई एपिसोड मैंने भी देखें हैं ....इंसानी फिदरत और उसके अंदर का शैतान कितना जटिल होता है ...ये पूरी तरह समझ पाना बड़ा मुश्किल है |
ये सिरिअल हमें भावनाओं पर काबू रखने की सीख देती है |+

----------


## Viraat

:Tiranga:  *क्राइम पेट्रोल*  :Tiranga:

----------


## faqrudeen

मस्त शो ह. हर जुर्म दस्तक देता ह

----------


## ingole

*सत्येंदर दुबे के बारे में इतनी जानकारी देने के लिए धन्यबाद . मैं भी एक इंजिनियर हूँ और मेरी अब तक की जिंदगी में कई ऐसे मौके आये जहाँ पर गलत काम करने या फिर कहें तो भ्रष्टाचार करने के बदले में काफी पैसों और सुविधाओं की पेशकश की गयी है. लेकिन मैं काफी सख्ती से मना कर देता हूँ. मेरा मानना है की भ्रष्टाचार के खिलाफ बोलना आसान है लेकिन खुद भ्रष्टाचार न करने का फैसला करना और उस पर अमल करना काफी जोखिम भरा काम है. फिर भी कम से कम अपनी अंतरात्मा की बात सुने और अपने आप को पवित्र रखें.*

----------


## shahanshah

सभी को धन्यवाद दोस्त !



> *सत्येंदर दुबे के बारे में इतनी जानकारी देने के लिए धन्यबाद . मैं भी एक इंजिनियर हूँ और मेरी अब तक की जिंदगी में कई ऐसे मौके आये जहाँ पर गलत काम करने या फिर कहें तो भ्रष्टाचार करने के बदले में काफी पैसों और सुविधाओं की पेशकश की गयी है. लेकिन मैं काफी सख्ती से मना कर देता हूँ. मेरा मानना है की भ्रष्टाचार के खिलाफ बोलना आसान है लेकिन खुद भ्रष्टाचार न करने का फैसला करना और उस पर अमल करना काफी जोखिम भरा काम है. फिर भी कम से कम अपनी अंतरात्मा की बात सुने और अपने आप को पवित्र रखें.*





> मस्त शो ह. हर जुर्म दस्तक देता ह





> *क्राइम पेट्रोल*





> काफी दिनों बाद सक्रिय हुआ हूँ ....और इस सूत्र पर नजर पड़ी | बेहतरीन सूत्र  ....इसे जारी रखें |
> सत्येन्द्र दुबे के बारे में पिंक पोर्न जी ने अच्छी जानकारी दी ...इसके लिए धन्यवाद |
> 
> इस सिरिअल के कई एपिसोड मैंने भी देखें हैं ....इंसानी फिदरत और उसके अंदर का शैतान कितना जटिल होता है ...ये पूरी तरह समझ पाना बड़ा मुश्किल है |
> ये सिरिअल हमें भावनाओं पर काबू रखने की सीख देती है |+





> आप ने बहुत अच्छी जानकारी उपलब्ध करवाई हे ....





> बहुत ही सुंदर हर किसी को जगाकर सोचने पर मजबूर करने वाला प्रोग्राम एवं आप का सूत्र हे , किसी भी अवस्था में हमे हमारा विवेक् और आपा नही खोना चाहिये |धन्यवाद मित्र शहशांह जी |

----------


## shahanshah

1. ये एपीसोड़े एक गौरी की कहानी है ,जो गोरखपुर उत्तरप्रदेश की है ! गौरी जब सैट की होती है ,तब उसके माँ-बाप बहुत गरीब होते हैं ! बेरोजगार होते हैं गोरखपुर में !किराये का मकान भी छीन लिया जाता है ,पैसे न रहने की वजह से !गौरी के पिताजी को तब उसके दोस्त से पता चलता है की ,पंजाब के मजदूरी का काम है !वो अपने बीबी बचों के साथ पंजाब जाता है ! वह उसे कम मिल जाता है खेतों में ! गौरी और उसका भाई स्कूल जाने लगते हैं ! उनकी जिन्दगी ठीक थक काटने लगती है !तभी अचानक जिन्दगी में मोड़ आती है ! गौरी के पिताजी की रोड एक्सिडेंट में मृत्यु हो जाती है !फिर उनकी जिन्दगी बेहाल हो जाती  है ! कुछ दिनों में गौरी अपनी माँ के साथ गोरखपुर लौट आती है ! लेकिन उसकी माँ को पता अब क्या करे ,कहा जाये ! अब ७ साल की गौरी उसे बोझ लगने लगती है ! गौरी को खाने लेन के बहाने उसकी माँ गौरी को स्टेशन पर छोड़ देती है लेकिन वो पाने बेटे को ले जाती है ! उसके माँ और बेटे का कुछ पता नहीं है ! गौरी रोती रहती है !सुबह से साम हो जाती है ,लेकिन वो वही अपनी माँ का इंतजार कर रही होती है ! लेकिन उसकी माँ नहीं आने वाली अब ! तभी एक टेम्पो वाले की नजर पड़ती है !वह उसे खाना खिलाता है और अपने साथ ले आता है और अपनी बहन को यहाँ रख देता है ये कह कर की छोटी है ,गलत हातों में पद जाएगी तो क्या होगा उसका !यहाँ गौरी की जिन्दगी फिर करवट लेती है ! उस टेम्पो वाले की बहन उसे रख लेती है अपने २ और बेटो के साथ !लेकिन उसे नौकर से भी बेकार सुलूक किया जाता है !उससे बहुत ज्यादा काम करवाया जाता है !लेकिन गौरी इसलिए शिकायत नहीं करती की कम से कम उसे रहने को छत तो मिला हुआ है !गौरी ६ साल वह रहती है ! वो अब जवान होने लगती है ,वह १३ की हो जाती है ! अब उस औरत को वो लड़की खटकने लगती है ,वो हमेसा उसे बुरा भला कहती रहती है ! उसका मन होता है की वो उसे घर निकल दे लेकिन सीधे सीधे नहीं निकल पति इसलिए उसपर गाने चोरी का इल्जाम लगाकर उसे पोलिसे के हवाले कर दिया जाता है !१३ साल की उम्र में गौरी जेल जाती है ! ५ साल वो बाल सुधार कारागार में रहती है ! अब वो १८ की हो गई है ,जेल अब उसके लिए नया घर है !वो ऐसे जुल्म के लिए सजा कट रही है जो उसने किया ही नहीं है ! १८ साल की उम्र में बालिग होने के कारन उसे गोरखपुर सेंट्रल महिला कारागार में शिफ्ट कर दिया जाता है !

----------


## shahanshah

२. १८ साल की उम्र में उसकी जिन्दगी फिर से करवट लेती है !सायद ये करवट अच्छे के लिए है ! एक पत्रकार जेल में उससे मिलता है और उसकी स्टोरी को समाचार पत्र में छापता है !ये स्टोरी पढ़कर एक बुजुर्ग जोड़ा उसे गोद लेना चाहता है !वो बहुत अच्छे  परिवार से होते हैं !और उसके तिन बेटे होते हैं ,एक बेटे की मृत्यु एक्सिडेंट में हो जाती है !लेकिन बेटी नहीं होती !बरसो की चाहत होती है की उसकी भी कोई बेटी हो ! इसलिए गौरी को वो बेटी के जैसा अपनाना चाहते हैं !वो उससे मिलने जाते हैं लेकिन वो मन कर देती है !वो दर रही होती है की एस उम्र में कोई उसे क्यों अपनाना चाहेगा ,सायद फिर उसे नौकरानी बनाया जायेगा ! वो बुजुर्ग जोड़ा उस पत्रकार से मिलता है ! वो पत्रकार उनकी मदद करता है !वो गौरी को मनाता है ! उसे बोला जाता है की वो बेटी बनाना चाहते हैं ! वो मान जाती है ! अब उस बुजुर्ग को एक बेटी मिल जाती है और गौरी को एक नया परिवार और माँ बाप और भाई -भाभी!                                                                                                    जहा हमारे देश में बेटियों को कोख में ही मारा जा रहा है ,वहां यह गोरखपुर का केस एक मिसाल है की ऐसे भी लोग हैं जो बेटियों को दिल से मानते हैं ! हमें भी इससे सिख लेनी चाहिए ! जय हिंद ! सत्यमेव जयते !

----------


## sangita_sharma

इस एपिसोड को देखने के बाद जिसकी आँखों से आंसू नहीं आये वो इंसान ही नहीं हे सभी को  संभव सोनाली की मदद करनी चाहिए 

<span style="color: rgb(0, 0, 0); font-family: arial; font-size: 14px; line-height: 25px; ">

----------


## chandni

सीमा जी ये एपिसोड अभी देखा , इस संदर्भ मे क्या कहूँ ?

इस तरह के केसेस मे सिर्फ आरोपी ही गुनहगार नहीं होते बल्कि उनसे बड़े गुनहगार उनके परिवार वाले होते हें जो उन्हें जास्तीफ़ाई करने की और बचाने की कोशिश करते हें 

जब तक हमारी मानसिकता एसी रहेगी की कोई हमारे घर के लड़की की तरफ आँख उठाए तो उसकी आँख निकाल लेनी चाहिए और अगर हमारे घर का लड़का किसी और घर की इज्ज़त पर आँख उठाए तो इसमे क्या हुआ ये तो जवानी का जोश हे या मर्दानगी हे या और तो और वो लड़की हे ही उस लायक तब तक दुर्भाग्यवश एसे अपराधों पर रोक लगा पाना मुश्किल हे 

ज़रा सोचिए अगर उन लड़कों के घर वालों ने अगर उन्हें बचाने की कोसिश ना की होती तो और कुछ भले ही ना होता पर सोनाली के घर वालों को ये सुकून तो होता की उन्हें न्याय मिला 

ज़रूरत हे मानसिकता बदलने की

----------


## nishanath

मुझे तो क्राइम पेट्रोल  जानकारी से भरपूर लगता है

----------


## nishanath

सोनाली दास के गुनाहगारो के लिए सिर्फ एक शब्द निकलता है
 '' गुनाह करनेवाले  तीनो मुजरिमों को उनके परिवार के साथ फांसी  वो भी सरे आम ''

----------


## ingole

> सोनाली दास के गुनाहगारो के लिए सिर्फ एक शब्द निकलता है
>  '' गुनाह करनेवाले  तीनो मुजरिमों को उनके परिवार के साथ फांसी  वो भी सरे आम ''


लेकिन क्या करें वर्तमान कानून व्यवस्था से इस तरह के न्याय की उम्मीद करना ही बेमानी लगता है .

----------


## ingole

*16 दिसंबर को हुए दिल्ली रेप काण्ड को भी काफी रियलस्टिक तरीके से दिखाया गया है.*

----------


## Teach Guru

> ==================================================
> ये कोईम प्रटोल तो कुछ नही है
> अगर आपको कुछ नया दिखाना ही है
> तो हम आपको बताते हे एकप्रोगाम कानाम
> उस प्रोगाम कानाम भंवर है
> जो पहले सोनी टीवी पर आता था
> वो अब हमारेपास  कलेक्शन नही है
> लेकिन वो काईगम के लिए पेटोल था
> उसको देखोगे तो इसको भूल जाआगे
> ...


भंवर सोनी टीवी पर फिर से शुरू हो गया है ..

----------

